# Intel Speedstep problems with Battery on X61

## ForsakenSeraph

Hi all, I just got a X61 and I decided to install Gentoo on it, and I am rather new to Gentoo, so any help would be appreciate.  

My problem is that I noticed that when using only AC power and no battery, the max frequency my CPU can go is 1.2 GHz, even though I have all the correct options configured in kernel.  Using cpuspeedy, I can decrease my frequency to 800 mhz, and when I view available frequencies, 2.4 GHz is there, but I am unable to set it. I tried to disable Intel Speedstep in Bios, but that didn't fix the problem.  

I've searched the forums for my problem, and all I could find is someone with the same problem on a X60s, and they were able to fix it by inserting the battery when connected to AC power.  I also tried this technique, and it seems to allow me to run at 2.4 GHz with the battery plugged in.  

However, I'm wondering if keeping the battery in will cause it to keep recharging, even at 100%, and therefore using up charge cycles.  Also, is there a fix for the problem with running only on AC power?  Is this problem only limited to Lenovos/IBMs or do other laptops have the same problem?  

Thanks beforehand for any help.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

i dont think i fully followed your thread interms of what exactly you are trying to achieve.You set frequency scalling with a governor and it normally decides by itself according to your activities on the pc, in heavy usage it jumps to high frequency and in idle it goes to lowest speed....

so u want to get rid of this frequency scalling en run just 1 frequency?You dont need bios to do so, i think you can just remove it from your runlevels or stop it from running

to stop it:

```
/etc/init.d/cpufreq stop
```

remove it from runlevels:

```
rc-update del cpufreq default
```

Rebooting now wont start anything with frequency scalling...should be just your max freq

P:S

Post back again if you think i misunderstood your post...

----------

## ForsakenSeraph

I'm trying to have it run at 2.4 GHz, but it wont.  It runs at 2.4.  Even if both my cpu's are at 100%, it still stays at 1.2 GHz.  My governor is userset, and I am able to lower the cpu freq, but I cant raise it, even though I have 2.4 as an available frequency.  Hope this clarifies my problem.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

pls post this...

```
cpufreq-info
```

and pls post any error if any when you try to set the freq.

P:S

Any specific reasons of not using governor to do this automatically...i think its too geek to remember to change the cpu freq everytime, this task can better be done by governor....Just advice though....ofcoz its all up to the user   :Razz: 

----------

## ForsakenSeraph

 *Quote:*   

> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.
> 
> analyzing CPU 0:
> ...

 

I don't know how to use cpufreq to set, I use cpuspeedy to set, and when I try to set to max, it maxes at 1.2GHz.  No errors are shown.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

try this hopefully it works...

```
cpufreq-set ondemand
```

pls post this....

```
cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf
```

P:S

It looks like that userspace is using  *Quote:*   

> current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.20 GHz. 

 ..en i think its using thaf config file above...

----------

## ForsakenSeraph

No, the first code didn't work.  It's even slower now, at 800mhz mostly, and it never goes up to 2.4, and the max it goes is 1.2.

```
cat /etc/cpufreqd.conf
```

gives

 *Quote:*   

> [General]
> 
> pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid
> 
> poll_interval=2
> ...

 

----------

## wizatdiz

If you are attempting to run the X61 with the battery removed and only the AC power, the hardware is designed to limit the CPU speed.  Lenovo has stated that this is the proper result, not a bug or flaw.  If both battery and AC is connected and the CPU is limited, there is a BIOS setting that may be the problem.

----------

